# Nitro and thrombolytics



## 10marty (Jan 17, 2011)

Are thrombolytics and nitro separately billable during a cardiac cath?

I have a MD who feels they are.  My understanding is that these are part of the procedure.

In what instance would these codes, 37202 and 92975  be separately billable?

Thanks 
MJ


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 18, 2011)

10marty said:


> Are thrombolytics and nitro separately billable during a cardiac cath?
> 
> I have a MD who feels they are.  My understanding is that these are part of the procedure.
> 
> ...




Marty,
 The code 37202 I have never used so not sure what to tell you on that one.







If  the cardiologist does a coronary thrombolysis during a cardiac catheterization  or PTCA the thrombolysis is billable but you have to use a thrombosis dx code.

If a stent is done 92980 it is bundled -- CCI edits .


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 18, 2011)

10marty said:


> Are thrombolytics and nitro separately billable during a cardiac cath?
> 
> I have a MD who feels they are.  My understanding is that these are part of the procedure.
> 
> ...


 oops posted twice


----------

